# Shark Shield



## psy (Feb 19, 2011)

Shark Shield was invented by the South African Government through the Natal Shark Board, home to some of the sharkiest waters in the world. It is used by the Australian Elite Military, the South African Navy the US Coast Guard and is also approved by NATO.

Guys/Gals,

1) If you are using this device are you secure in your mind that its a little safer? 
2) Do you notice shark in your vicinity while the unit is up-and-running?

I think at this point in time there will be a move for ski fishermen in the Port Elizabeth / Garden Route / Durban areas in South Africa to upgrade to this and take life a little more seriously.

Your comments much appreciated.



sorry if i posted in the wrong section :lol:


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a shark-shield. I can't say for certain whether it works or not but it does give me some peace of mind that I'm doing what I can to avoid them. I've only ever seen sharks on one occasion in Sydney - the same day I caught my one and only shark too - and that happened to be the very first time I went out without my shark shield  Make of that what you will!

I will add that, given it's effective range (~8m), I don't believe it will do a thing against a larger shark coming at you at speed. A GWS in full-on hunting mode will cover 8m in a fraction of a second and be hurling you out of your seat well before it has time to react to the shield and turn away. But what it probably will do is stop the inquistive ones from coming up and having a nibble at your boat.

Paul


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

paulthetaffy said:


> I use a shark-shield. I can't say for certain whether it works or not but it does give me some peace of mind that I'm doing what I can to avoid them. I've only ever seen sharks on one occasion in Sydney - the same day I caught my one and only shark too - and that happened to be the very first time I went out without my shark shield  Make of that what you will!
> 
> Paul


That story is becoming all too familiar. I've done alot of digging to see if they work and everyone I ask gives me a similar story, that they see them when its off but not when its on, but i can't recall anyone saying "It works" ;-) And i'm not going to be the one to say it. :lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Hunt around on youtube. I'm almost certain you will find clips of people "testing" the units. Then make up your own mind.

I look at it like testicles in a box to the tune of $580. I have one, but I have a similar view to Paul. If a GWS is hell bent on attacking, its probably going to attack.

But just like many people will comment, when was the last time a kayaker was killed or serious hurt by a shark?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Shark Shield are currently cooperating with independent testing.

Here is some video from early on (2006)






Also, a statement from SS...http://sharkshield.com/?/m/latest-news/itemID/10

And this one....http://www.clubmarine.com.au/internet/c ... -6+Feature

More video from SS...http://sharkshield.com/?/m/video

Happy reading.

Trevor


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

An evaluation of the Sharkshield with GWS in South Australian waters is being undertaken at Flinders University. The Study is being funded by Safe Work South Australia. It comes after the SA Coroner said that there was insufficient evidence on the Sharkshield for him to be able to rule whether or no the should be mandatory for divers in the Workplace. The maker of Sharkshield is cooperating fully with the study.

This sort of study is difficult to do. The literature shows clearly that the technology used in the Sharkshield causes an aversive reaction in Sharks. The remaining question is exactly as discussed above. Under what circumstances does SS work and what are the limitations. The question of the fast GWS attack is very pertinent as it seems that the last diving fatality involving a GWS on the West Coast of South Australia was most likely a high speed attack by two GWS just as the diver was entering his boat. He was known to use an SS regularly but no one can say whether he had turned it off , as the instructions dictate, just prior to leaving the water.

The study has been collecting data in an experimental situation for some months, but none of the findings is yet available.

Unlike a few other so call shark deterrent devices, The maker and promoter of SS is interested in the answers.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i think it is commendable that the makers are cooperating with the study


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

G'day,
I bought mine several months ago for the family's peace of mind.  
And today I caught my first ever Banjo Shark.
Felt sorry for the poor bugger after I'd released him though.
When I was reeling him in, all was normal.
As he got nearer the yak, he went absolutely ballistic. :shock: 
This caused him to get wrapped in the line.
Once I got him out of the water, he was extremely calm and sedate.  
Removed the hook and started cutting away the loops of line.
After I got him back in the water, he went absolutely ballistic again before swimming off. :shock: 
It was then that I realised I had my Shark Shield turned on.
The makers reckon sharks & rays can't stand them. 
Looks like they work.  :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BaysideKayakAngler said:


> .
> The makers reckon ... rays can't stand them.
> :lol:


Think I'll buy another couple of 'em. Wonder if they offer discounts for bulk buying?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

St Peter will protect me.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> St Peter will protect me.


Paul, is that you or St Peter?


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Well the results are in.  The shark shield has an effect on shark behaviour but the results of the Flinders Uni Study suggest that it is not the longed for preventive device we would like it to be. The exec summary of the report is attached. Sorry the file is a picture. The copy I have does not allow text extraction.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

emufingers said:


> Well the results are in. The shark shield has an effect on shark behaviour but the results of the Flinders Uni Study suggest that it is not the longer for preventive device we would like it to be. The exec summary of the report is attached. Sorry the file is a picture. The copy I have does not allow text extraction.


Cheers for that Emufingers 8)

From that which it was tested in 2 of the sharkist waters in the world, i am glad i have one...... not totally protected by it but it looks like i'm alot safer with it....

*****


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Ive seen the thing in action, Id be happy that its on the boat.... this from another site... author is me...

"About half way up the snap went berserk and really gave me some stick, which surprised me as first thoughts was that it wasnt real big. It wasnt. But it did have a good reason to go ape.. about a metre of shark doing its best to eat the poor thing.... by this time Bob is right beside me... I asked him Is your Shark Shield turned on? He laughed and flicked the button...Is now!

So, do Shark Shields work? Oh hell yeah..... poor lil shark bent over like a pretzel and then turned even more ballistic and took off! Remember that this fella was in the middle of a feeding frenzy, or was trying to be, I had helped the Snap evade him at each pass and I finally got him in, gave him a breather and sent him home to tell mum and dad that a big shark and an ugly man had picked on him, and that they should go over and sort us out.... he musta forgot..."


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

The full report is worth reading. It is a very systematic study and provides insights into when an SS will or will not work. The point of the research was to determine if there was enough evidence for the SS to be mandated in the underwater workplace. The SS has different impacts in different species in different locations. It went well on protecting towed seal model targets but not so well on static baits. The main issue in the study was its effectiveness with Great Whites. It turns out that their behqviour is quite inconsistent and that for some it acted as a stimulant to attack faster. It is interesting how we tend to prefer our single observations to systematic research when making decisions on such issues. Copies of the full report should be availabkle from Worksafe SA.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I reckon if I saw a big shark trying to eat me I'd resemble a towed seal more than a static bait.
I might even do a pretty fair Jesus imitation!

From the evidence I've seen and read the SS in not a %100 guarantee of safety. Neither are car seat belts, airbags, motorbike helmets, hi-vis vests on construction sites, speed limits, .05 blood alcohol....
They are however factors that reduce the risk of harm.
Might put one (a SS) on the xmas list.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Will the shark shield help in this situation?


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

foxx1 said:


> Will the shark shield help in this situation?


Yup, but I bet the Shark is following the guy just waiting for the battery to run out.


----------

